# Anyone got any good tutorials on creating Whooshes and Whooshbangs?



## jononotbono (Aug 2, 2020)

Title says it all really. I'm just wondering if there are any decent tutorials that people have seen of someone showing how to create Whooshes and Whooshbangs?

It's all very convenient using commercial sound design libraries and tweaking them etc but creating everything yourself either to use in your own music or create to sell to people has gotta be a good thing.

I just came across this one from DosComp and how to make Whooshes in Serum.



Would be excellent if anyone else can add to this...


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 2, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Title says it all really. I'm just wondering if there are any decent tutorials that people have seen of someone showing how to create Whooshes and Whooshbangs?
> 
> It's all very convenient using commercial sound design libraries and tweaking them etc but creating everything yourself either to use in your own music or create to sell to people has gotta be a good thing.
> 
> ...



@karelpsota Evenant course is really good and has a broad range of techniques. Maybe take a look at that.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 2, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> @karelpsota Evenant course is really good and has a broad range of techniques. Maybe take a look at that.



I don’t think any of them are available at the minute as they are being revamped. But I will when they are available.


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 2, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I don’t think any of them are available at the minute as they are being revamped. But I will when they are available.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 2, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Title says it all really. I'm just wondering if there are any decent tutorials that people have seen of someone showing how to create Whooshes and Whooshbangs?
> 
> It's all very convenient using commercial sound design libraries and tweaking them etc but creating everything yourself either to use in your own music or create to sell to people has gotta be a good thing.
> 
> ...



Not tutorial...
App









SoundWeaver | Advanced Sound Layering by BOOM Library


SoundWeaver is an audio layering wizard that saves time by automating and randomizing parts of your sound design workflow - the possibilities are endless.




www.boomlibrary.com


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 2, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> Not tutorial...
> App
> 
> 
> ...



Ah man! Why was I not born in the Royal Family! There’s no way a pauper like me can keep up with so many products! Looks great!


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 3, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> Not tutorial...
> App
> 
> 
> ...


Soundweaver is THE BALLS. The great thing about it is it indexes your drive(s) by tag metadata then throws together random combinations you'd never put together by hand, based on search keywords you have it search for, then randomize. It also auto-phase aligns. You can use it to layer pretty much anything. Get as normal or weird as you want... Want to layer a lama and a fart? Roll the dice! 

Plus it has some features for generating variations, exporting stems, etc. If you haven't checked it out before Boom did a couple short videos about it, well worth watching.

Also check out UVI Whoosh...




And for sure you can use Serum, but Whoosh really is dialed in just for this kind of thing, and meant to do it quickly... If you do a decent amount of sound design either of these will pay for themselves quickly...


----------



## karelpsota (Aug 3, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Title says it all really. I'm just wondering if there are any decent tutorials that people have seen of someone showing how to create Whooshes and Whooshbangs?
> 
> It's all very convenient using commercial sound design libraries and tweaking them etc but creating everything yourself either to use in your own music or create to sell to people has gotta be a good thing.
> 
> ...




David Yousefi enrolled in my course 2 years ago. He's a really good trailer composer and now friend.

Didn't expect him to copy-paste verbatim what I taught in that Serum Whoosh video...
But it's cool, he paid for my course so he can do what he wants with that knowledge 
(I really encourage my students to innovate, but they tend to copy everything I show to the letter haha)


That whoosh video is one of the basic ways to generate source material.
It takes more processing and layering to get something sounding pro.

I've developed some more advanced techniques, but they are slightly more complex as their based on drum synthesis.

Here's an unlisted video of how I design "Perc Roll Whoosh Hits" 100% synth:



​



And here's how they sound in a trailer (same sample):



​



0:15 0:22 and 1:10

The new Evenant platform is under construction, but you can still access the *course* on the old site 

https://www.evenant.com/courses/trailer-sound-design/


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 3, 2020)

karelpsota said:


> David Yousefi enrolled in my course 2 years ago. He's a really good trailer composer and now friend.
> 
> Didn't expect him to copy-paste verbatim what I taught in that Serum Whoosh video...
> But it's cool, he paid for my course so he can do what he wants with that knowledge
> ...




Ah man, I didn't realize it was your course. I shall check it out! Thank you so much!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 3, 2020)

I've just dared to watch a Keep Forest video on their library called Risenge. Man, that looks amazing as well! Oh god. It never ends.


----------



## Pier (Aug 9, 2020)

Fantastic video @karelpsota !

The trick is really in having the best reverb possible.

I use Zebra + Pro R for those kind of percussive sounds which gets me good results (for a hobbyist).


----------



## Rory (Aug 9, 2020)

There’s a fellow named Scott Hirsch in New York who teaches at NYU and is a musician and serious sound designer in his own right. A few years ago, he did a video course for Lynda.com (now owned by LinkedIn) on sound design for film that included a video on making whooshes from scratch. I mean really from scratch. The whole course, indeed anything by Hirsch (he’s also done courses on Logic and Pro Tools), is worth watching.

The first month at LinkedIn/Lynda is free.


----------



## Rory (Aug 9, 2020)

Rory said:


> There’s a fellow named Scott Hirsch in New York who teaches at NYU and is a musician and serious sound designer in his own right. A few years ago, he did a video course for Lynda.com (now owned by LinkedIn) on sound design for film that included a video on making whooshes from scratch. I mean really from scratch. The whole course, indeed anything by Hirsch (he’s also done courses on Logic and Pro Tools), is worth watching.
> 
> The first month at LinkedIn/Lynda is free.



Correction. Scott Hirsch is now in California, where he founded https://www.echo-magic.com/

In 2015, he engineered and mixed an album nominated for a Grammy.

He’s still an adjunct professor at NYU.


----------



## Rctec (Aug 9, 2020)

Pier said:


> Fantastic video @karelpsota !
> 
> The trick is really in having the best reverb possible.
> 
> I use Zebra + Pro R for those kind of percussive sounds which gets me good results (for a hobbyist).


We use ZebraHZ (obviousl!) in all our work and Kevin Schroeder and Howie Scarr are brilliant at all that... mind you, I love getting lost in programming all this myself. Zebra is just such a solid, quality instrument...


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 9, 2020)

Rory said:


> There’s a fellow named Scott Hirsch in New York who teaches at NYU and is a musician and serious sound designer in his own right. A few years ago, he did a video course for Lynda.com (now owned by LinkedIn) on sound design for film that included a video on making whooshes from scratch. I mean really from scratch. The whole course, indeed anything by Hirsch (he’s also done courses on Logic and Pro Tools), is worth watching.
> 
> The first month at LinkedIn/Lynda is free.



Sounds amazing! I’ll check it out!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 9, 2020)

Pier said:


> Fantastic video @karelpsota !
> 
> The trick is really in having the best reverb possible.
> 
> I use Zebra + Pro R for those kind of percussive sounds which gets me good results (for a hobbyist).



So a “clean” reverb is good for this? I’ve been using Valhalla and Blackhole for sound design but last night I did buy Creative Rooms so I’m trying to learn that. It sounds amazing. I’ll have to try zebra with creative rooms and see what happens!


----------



## Pier (Aug 9, 2020)

Rctec said:


> We use ZebraHZ (obviousl!) in all our work and Kevin Schroeder and Howie Scarr are brilliant at all that... mind you, I love getting lost in programming all this myself. Zebra is just such a solid, quality instrument...



It really is amazing. I actually got into it after reading you used it for the Batman movies.

Can't wait for Zebra 3! (and Zebra 3 HZ obviously!)


----------



## Pier (Aug 9, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> So a “clean” reverb is good for this? I’ve been using Valhalla and Blackhole for sound design but last night I did buy Creative Rooms so I’m trying to learn that. It sounds amazing. I’ll have to try zebra with creative rooms and see what happens!



What's this Creative Rooms? Is it a pedal?


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 9, 2020)

Pier said:


> What's this Creative Rooms? Is it a pedal?



Oh god. I hate to be the one that enables your next purchase but have a look at Liquidsonics Creative Rooms reverb.

I apologise for your (financial) loss 😂


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 9, 2020)

Rory said:


> There’s a fellow named Scott Hirsch in New York who teaches at NYU and is a musician and serious sound designer in his own right. A few years ago, he did a video course for Lynda.com (now owned by LinkedIn) on sound design for film that included a video on making whooshes from scratch. I mean really from scratch. The whole course, indeed anything by Hirsch (he’s also done courses on Logic and Pro Tools), is worth watching.
> 
> The first month at LinkedIn/Lynda is free.


Some libraries have access to Lynda for free. You just need a library card. (LA County is one of them. I will go look for his courses. Thanks


----------



## Pier (Aug 9, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Oh god. I hate to be the one that enables your next purchase but have a look at Liquidsonics Creative Rooms reverb.
> 
> I apologise for your (financial) loss 😂



Thanks, I hate you


----------



## karelpsota (Aug 10, 2020)

Pier said:


> Fantastic video @karelpsota !
> 
> The trick is really in having the best reverb possible.
> 
> I use Zebra + Pro R for those kind of percussive sounds which gets me good results (for a hobbyist).




I wouldn't say the "best reverb possible"  To me, it's more about using the right technology and setting for the right purpose.

Basically, I use convo to worldize my digital source.
Then algo (if needed) to polish it in the context of a mix.

Convolution brings the realism and *flaws* of a room. You can hear the uneven frequency response and reflections. It can sound hollow, metallic, woody, etc...
You also get the flaws of the mic and speakers used to create the IR, which is great for character.
Waves IR1 and Altiverb are my favs.

Algo reverbs are very neutral and balanced, great for polishing and mixing.
Pro-R, Valhalla, Blackhole are my go-to.


----------



## Pier (Aug 10, 2020)

karelpsota said:


> Convolution brings the realism and *flaws* of a room. You can hear the uneven frequency response and reflections. It can sound hollow, metallic, woody, etc...
> You also get the flaws of the mic and speakers used to create the IR, which is great for character.
> Waves IR1 and Altiverb are my favs.



Nice way of putting it!

Would you still recommend IR1?

Edit: 

I just found out Live 10 comes with a convolution reverb:









Convolution Reverb


Convolution Reverb is a creative device for bringing new space to your sounds – a sample-based reverb suite with hundreds of impulse responses from real-world spaces and world-class hardware.




www.ableton.com





Can anyone recommend a good source of impulses?


----------



## 1d10t (Aug 11, 2020)

Rctec said:


> We use ZebraHZ (obviousl!) in all our work and Kevin Schroeder and Howie Scarr are brilliant at all that... mind you, I love getting lost in programming all this myself. Zebra is just such a solid, quality instrument...


I love nord lead same way....always something new. You never talked about it, however we can see it on many pictures in your studio, how do you like nord rack?


----------



## karelpsota (Aug 11, 2020)

Pier said:


> Nice way of putting it!
> 
> Would you still recommend IR1?
> 
> ...



I like Waves IR1 a lot, there's a free expansion you can get on Waves website: "Sampled Acoustics V2". It's 2 gigs of IR files that cover everything. The UI is good and it's easy on the CPU.
The only downside is the preset browsing...







Thank you for reminding me about Ableton's convo reverb. It was a bit unstable with "max for live" a while back, so I never really used it. Apparently, it runs better with Live 10 since max is more integrated. Will give it a second chance.

Altiverb is really expensive ($799), I just bought it because the pro's use it, and it has some spaces I couldn't find elsewhere (FOX scoring stage). Note that Altiverb has proprietary IR's so you can't use their IR's with other programs. They also have 5.1 IRs.

Lastly, having compared a few other plugins, I've never noticed a difference in the quality of the IR playback engine. The interface and IR library are what makes the difference to me.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 11, 2020)

karelpsota said:


> I like Waves IR1 a lot, there's a free expansion you can get on Waves website: "Sampled Acoustics V2". It's 2 gigs of IR files that cover everything. The UI is good and it's easy on the CPU.
> The only downside is the preset browsing...
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I love Altiverb. I have the stereo version but today I started setting up a quad set up for the first time (sounds so good compared to stereo) so I will definitely think about upgrading to the Surround version in the not so distant future!


----------



## Pier (Aug 11, 2020)

karelpsota said:


> Thank you for reminding me about Ableton's convo reverb. It was a bit unstable with "max for live" a while back, so I never really used it. Apparently, it runs better with Live 10 since max is more integrated. Will give it a second chance.



My pleasure. I think under the hood these newer M4L plugins are using GEN which is kinda like a high performance DSP engine for M4L.

BTW I'm compiling a list of reverb impulses here:






Convolution reverb impulses


I created this thread to list all libraries of impulses for convolution reverbs. Post your links below and I will update this first post! Free GN’s Personal Lexicon 480L Impulse Responses by Fokke van Saane OpenAir LDS Lexicon 224XL Samplicity M7 IR Studio Nord Analog Reverbs Waves IR...




vi-control.net


----------



## timprebble (Aug 13, 2020)

This is ten years old but still relevant:
https://designingsound.org/2010/02/26/charles-deenen-special-100-whooshes-in-2-minutes/


----------



## Rory (Aug 13, 2020)

timprebble said:


> This is ten years old but still relevant:
> https://designingsound.org/2010/02/26/charles-deenen-special-100-whooshes-in-2-minutes/




I didn't realise that you're a participant here. Hope it's OK that I posted about your sound library sale: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/tim-prebble-hissandaroar-50-off-sale.97006/


----------



## Pier (Aug 13, 2020)

timprebble said:


> This is ten years old but still relevant:
> https://designingsound.org/2010/02/26/charles-deenen-special-100-whooshes-in-2-minutes/



Nice!

For some reason the videos didn't show up for me... here they are in case anyone else is wondering:


----------



## timprebble (Aug 14, 2020)

Rory said:


> I didn't realise that you're a participant here. Hope it's OK that I posted about your sound library sale: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/tim-prebble-hissandaroar-50-off-sale.97006/




Thanks Rory!
I tend to visit here more with my musicians brain attached...
Forgot to post about the Sale, so thank you!!


----------

